#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Provedor me enganando?

## mauricio

Assino plano de 5Mb de internet, via rádio, mais só recebo isso durante +- 1min. , depois a velocidade abaixa para 1,5 Mb,e fica cravada ali, andei pesquisando sobre o assunto, e pelo que eu vi pode ser BURST, fiz um vídeo para mostrar o problema:


Será que é isso mesmo?* Quero ter certeza disso.....*

----------


## Reinan

Pra ter certeza da sua real velocidade faz o seguinte, baixa um bom acelerador de download, desconecte todos os dispositivos conectado a sua rede, se tiver roteador interno desconecte tbm, conecte o cabo que vem da sua antena direto no seu pc, e baixa um arquivo em defalt, ex: (não sei se este e velocidade defalt mais aqui baixei a 2mbs/S então você tem que baixar a 500Kbps/S http://ubuntu-br.org/ 

Alem disso não da pra saber se é o real pois ainda pode existir um cache na rede, o ideal e vc procurar o adm, ou gerente do seu provedor e esclarecer diretamente com eles.

----------


## mauricio

Mas pelo jeito amigo, eles que são sacanas mesmo em _TODOS_ os sites, downloads, streamings de vídeo, são assim começa na velocidade contratada mas sempre diminui, quase certeza que é a técnica do burst mesmo.....

----------


## JonasMT

Nao se esqueça, seu link nao é DEDICADO. Logo a garantia é de apenas 30%.

E acredito que seja Burst sim!

----------


## fmcjunior

Uma idea errada

----------


## fmcjunior

Uma idea errada sobre a garantia é que se entende que a obrigação é de garantir 30%, a obrigação é que nunca fique menor que 30%, isso pq a Internet tenha que ter a velocidade contratada e as vezes pode oscilar ate 30% do que foi contratada e não o inverso onde sempre fica em 30% e ad vezes chega a 100%.

----------


## marcioelias

Pessoal, seus números estão desatualizados, olhem aqui:

http://www.anatel.gov.br/Portal/exib...a&codigo=31402

Enfim, isso é um problema principalmente de "provedor" que revende ADSL ou alguma outra tecnologia de banda larga (1) ou que quer ter lucros absurdos (2).

1 - Não existe possibilidade de vc receber um produto do qual vc não tem a garantia de qualidade e querer repassar qualidade ao revender este. Cliente de provedor que revende banda larga, passa por isso 2x.

2 - Devido ao alto preço praticado pelas operadoras em links dedicados em virtude da infraestrutura precária de rede no brasil, alguns provedores tentam aproveitar ao máximo esse link que compram ao ponto de utilizarem destas técnicas.

Não é uma realidade bonita, mais é a que temos pra hoje.

----------


## 1929

Pode ser sim, só que quando usavamos burst isso não acontecia de ficar cravado em valor baixo. Hoje não usamos pois o link está aguentando bem.
O burst deve permitir ir ao topo, cair no tempo programado e depois subir novamente.
O @*AndrioPJ* é bom nisso. Ele já postou um cálculo que dá para configurar o tempo de retorno aos picos.
Creio que um burst bem configurado só ajuda. Pois se o sujeito lá na ponta do consumo quiser ficar o dia inteiro cravado nos 5MB então que contrate um link dedicado.
Esta questão do consumo tem sido amplamente debatida mas consumidores querem entender que deveriam sempre ter pico da banda disponível, enquanto que provedores sabem que isso é impossível em ambiente compartilhado, tentam modelar o tráfego.
Mas alguns exageram.
Vejo aí a necessidade de ter bom senso de ambas as partes.

----------


## 1929

> Pessoal, seus números estão desatualizados, olhem aqui:
> 
> http://www.anatel.gov.br/Portal/exib...a&codigo=31402
> 
> Enfim, isso é um problema principalmente de "provedor" que revende ADSL ou alguma outra tecnologia de banda larga (1) ou que quer ter lucros absurdos (2).
> 
> 1 - Não existe possibilidade de vc receber um produto do qual vc não tem a garantia de qualidade e querer repassar qualidade ao revender este. Cliente de provedor que revende banda larga, passa por isso 2x.
> 
> 2 - Devido ao alto preço praticado pelas operadoras em links dedicados em virtude da infraestrutura precária de rede no brasil, alguns provedores tentam aproveitar ao máximo esse link que compram ao ponto de utilizarem destas técnicas.
> ...


É isso aí mesmo Marcio, o provedor vai precisar se profissionalizar senão o próprio mercado vai restringir a atividade dele.
E agora, com 80% a coisa vai apertar. 
Se não me engano estas regras seriam para empresas com mais de 50mil assinantes, mas neste artigo da Anatel não faz referencia a isso.
Mas de qualquer modo, quem não seguir a tendência vai acabar se incomodando.

Agora é hora de provedor pensar em comprovar estas metas e para isso o simetbox pode ser uma grande ajuda para evitar conflitos com usuários.

----------


## sertao2007

conheço um que te oferece 2 mgas te da 2 de bonus te cobra tres nas mediçoes tem dia que só chega 045mps fui reclamar o porque do corte de velocidade simplismente mandou eu cancelar minha assinatura obs quando vc reclamava vinhar fazer visita comprovavam a baixa velocidade mandavam corrigir depois de alguns dias tudo de volta

----------


## deson00

Informações equivocadas acredito ter neste assunto.
Bust foi feito para usar para garantir algo melhor ao usuario ou seja se ele contrata 2 mega garantir um bust de 3 mega se o provedor usa o contrario paciência.
PCQ, HTB e etc seria para para garantir a entrega do 70% exigido.
70% seria garantia total mensal então ele pode recompensar esta qualidade de noite no outro dia por exemplo.

----------


## abalsanelli

caro usuario final, procure rever sobre seus direitos, voce paga link com garantia de banda de 100%? caso positivo, procure o seu provedor, caso contrario, o mesmo está dentro das normas.

----------


## teresopolis

Cara discussão mais absurda, ainda mais apoiada por vcs provedores que comentaram acima! Você dono de provedor, paga 50,00 mereis por mega em link dedicado? AQUI PAGO 880,00. PERGUNTA A ESSE INDIVIDUO SE PAGA ESSE VALOR? Se pagar retiro tudo que disse ainda peço desculpas.
As grandes operadores cobram o que querem a nós pequenos e ninguém faz nada, hoje o mercado está cada vez mais "f" de se trabalhar, tendo que por 50 merreis entregar velocidades cada vez maiores, e mesmo assim NÃO ESTÁ BOM PARA O CLIENTE! Pior muitos aqui apoiando um carinha desse. Pelo amor de DEUS, me falem onde vcs tem provedor pra eu poder montar uma concorrencia ai com vcs, deve ser um paraiso ai, pois aqui tá cada dia mais foooooddddddaaaaa.

----------


## Fael

*@teresopolis disse tudo, eu ia ficar quieto, mais aqui é assim velox 10Mb = 69,90
Dedicado a 200 R$ o mb, difícil entra nessa guerra, mais tamo dentro.
É injusto o amigo pagar por 5Mb e receber só 1.5 (Forever).
Mais o que as grande tele fazem com quem é cliente delas ?
Agora em novembro é 40% ou seja 5Mb o minimo é 2Mb e a média de 4Mb.
Essa empresa não se enquadra no atual momento 1.5 De Minimo é 3 de Media.
Ou seja ta lesando a pessoa, essa parte eu apoio o dono do topico, afinal se ele não suporta vender 5Mb para que comercializa ?
Deixo claro a meus clientes que ele pode receber o dobro de sua velocidade (Cache), mais que o minimo de 30% e a media de 60% vai ser respeitada...*

----------


## agatangelos

Pessoal sempre que eu falo aqui ficam me criticando mas tem duas coisa que gostaria de dizer sobre esta assunto:
1° - segundo as informações do site da anatel que nossa amigo acima passou ( http://www.anatel.gov.br/Portal/exib...a&codigo=31402 ) logo abaixo de onde diz as metas e os percentuais de garantia vem o seguinte tópico dizendo os parâmetros segundo a ANATEL que definem velocidade MEDIA e velocidade INSTANTÂNEA:
*"Banda larga fixa*
Para as *medições* da banda larga fixa, foram escolhidos, por sorteio, voluntários que se inscreveram por meio do site www.brasilbandalarga.com.br. A partir dos dados registrados pelos medidores (whiteboxes) instalados nos domicílios dos voluntários selecionados, foram acompanhados seis indicadores:


*velocidade instantânea - velocidade de upload e download apurada no momento de utilização da internet pelo usuário;**velocidade média - média das medições de velocidade instantânea apuradas durante o mês;*latência - período de transmissão de ida e volta de um pacote, entre a casa do voluntário e o servidor de medições;jitter (variação de latência) - instabilidade na recepção da informação (pacotes de dados);perda de pacotes - ocorre quando, por falha ou baixa qualidade da conexão, um dos pacotes não encontra seu destino ou é descartado pela rede;disponibilidade - período durante o mês em que o serviço ofertado pela prestadora esteve disponível para o usuário "

... então segundo a própria ANATEL e pelo o que consta no link diz que o cliente tem que ter a medição INSTANTÂNEA garantida dentro dos parâmetros de qualidades exigidas por eles, peço aos amigos que leiam atenciosamente todo o documento e me digam aonde diz que nos temos que garantir esta velocidade de 70% de taxa de download em tempo integral 24horas por dia 7 dias por semana???? 

2° Gente vamos ler TODOS os documentos e interpretar antes de vir aqui cair de pau em cima de um colega de trabalho, vocês conhecem a dificuldade do cara lá? se o cara paga R$ 600,00 no mega dedicado como ele vai vender, competir e garantir o sustento da família vendendo 5MB a R$ 69,90 ??? ... as grandes vendem 10MB a R$ 69,90 como o colega disse, se o consumidor não gosta da qualidade do serviço esta livre para procurar uma outra empresa concorrente que lhe proporcione um serviço dentro dos parâmetros que ele deseja ou uma OI, GVT ou NET da vida, aqui para coibir os baixadores uso franquia de dados nos planos o cara que gosta de baixar muito nem assina o meu serviço, para este eu dou o telefone do meu concorrente para ele, ele vai assina e baixa 300GB na rede do meu concorrente pois só eu sei do meu trabalho e de quanto gasto e quanto me custa 5MB dedicado para o cara que me paga R$ 69,90 querer vir baixar um filminho de sacanagem a 500k de velocidade garantida a qualquer dia e hora, se eu quiser baixar a taxa dele depois de um tempo para não estrangular a minha rede e meu bolso eu faço, mais se o cara for no medidor de velocidade e navegar em quase 100% das medições INSTANTÂNEAS (como determina a ANATEL) ele vai bater um pouco a mais que a velocidade que contratou e quando isso acontece ele não liga pra reclamar como o Arthur disse ....

e só para finalizar as grandes não usam BURST mas fazem o *Traffic Shaping* procurem no youtube por "GVT 10MB - Prova do Traffic Shaping" dentre outros vídeos, vocês com todas as suas experiência me dizem que se você tem a Oi velox, GVT ou NET voce baixa um filme no torrent na mesma velocidade no horário de pico que durante a madrugada ??

----------


## fmcjunior

olha gente temos dois ambientes, não dá pra comprar quem vende internet no interior do ceará, com quem venda na Paulista isso é fato, uma regra pra todo mundo é desumano
2 por sei que tem gente que usa muito mas por cara realmente vc precisa de 5Mb o dia todo, bom censo sempre ajuda e fato nem as grandes teles entregam 50mb constante, a gvt aparentemente faz trafic shift.
3 a verdade que os provedores fazem milagres, impostos, funcionarios desqualificados cheios de dierito, a ultima que saiu aqui em minas é que serei obrigado a pagar participação de lucros.
4 fato é que se você vendo uma coisa tem que entregar aquilo que vendeu, po se não vc é um mentiroso, como vc se sente quando esse lixo da TIM derruba suas ligações, o 3g não funciona ou fica lento, vai me dizer que vc não liga reclamando??
sinceramente essa semana quis vender meu provedor de saco cheio com esse governo do inferno que só empurra o ferro em nois e nada de ajuda.

----------


## Zarttron

Franquia, apesar de todos apesares, vai me desculpar amigo mas é um retrocesso e queria ver se vc tbem tivesse franquia de dados. Uma coisa é impor e outra é estar dentro da jogada.

----------


## marcioelias

@*teresopolis*, não estou fazendo "apologia a usuários" (gostei dessa frase). Quando citei o documento da Anatel foi exatamente para que vcs vissem o que o nosso amigo @*agatangelos* viu, que existem sim garantias e metas a serem cumpridas, porém não vejam somente os percentuais e interpretem como constantes, existem métricas para medições destes percentuais, as quais possibilitam que o provedor compre os links caros e revenda com preços competitivos.

De qualquer forma, acredito que além da ganância das grandes teles, um fator extremamente pesado na formação de preço de trânsito IP está nas precárias condições da infra-estrutura que o Brasil ainda tem em matéria de redes. Mais já foi pior, hoje novos cabos de fibras ópticas são lançados para todos os cantos, e a tendência a medida que essas redes forem se pagando é o custo diminuir. Exemplo, a alguns anos chegamos a pagar praticamente R$ 1.000,00 por Mega, hoje pagamos menos de R$ 100,00, e ano que vem se deus quiser vamos diminuir esse custo pela metade.

Isso tudo se deve ao fato do aumento de banda contratada, concorrência e melhor infra-estrutura.

Outra coisa que ajuda muito hoje a reduzir os custos e melhorar a experiência dos usuários é uma conexão a um PIX do PTT, temos conexão ao PTT-SP e praticamente 40% de nosso tráfego vai pra lá, com custo do transporte muito mais em conta que do trânsito.

Pensando mais pra frente, ao ter alguns gigas de banda, vc ainda pode trazer empresas como google para dentro do seu CPD (Google Global Cache - GGC), Akamai, NetFlix também tem serviços semelhantes, basta que vc tenha o tráfego necessário indo até essas empresas para elas disponibilizarem esses equipamentos e populá-los com conteúdo delas, (GGC me parece que precisa de 1GB de tráfego somente para os ASN's do Google).

Tem ainda soluções de cache, que por mais que hoje não estejam tão efetivas quanto estavam ontem, também melhoram a navegabilidade dos usuários e ainda economizam um pouco do seu link.

Enfim, penso que caminhar na direção de cortar o usuário não seja o caminho, acredito que temos que abraçar as necessidades deles e correr atrás de soluções viáveis para atender essa demanda, procurando no mínimo ficar dentro das normas (aqui se não ficarmos nesse patamar, a concorrência fica, e aí?).

Agora, definitivamente, entre BANDA LARGA e ACESSO DEDICADO tem uma enorme diferença, que os usuários precisam entender (e alguns provedores também rsrs).

----------


## agatangelos

> Franquia, apesar de todos apesares, vai me desculpar amigo mas é um retrocesso e queria ver se vc tbem tivesse franquia de dados. Uma coisa é impor e outra é estar dentro da jogada.


Caro colega, cada um tem seu ponto de vista e como você sabe o link dedicado não é tão barato quanto precisaríamos que fosse, para você ter a uma ideia meu concorrente vende 10MB a R$ 69.90 mais ele atende umas 8 cidades com mais de 25000 clientes, fornece para Petrobas, TJ, empresas da area petrolífera, prefeituras fabricas e deve ter no minimo 10GB de link com PTT etc ... eu tenho 100MB de link proporcionalmente quanto você acha que ele paga no link em proporção ao valor que eu pago mas para o cliente final eu vendo no mesmo preço que ele R$ 69,90 mas para frear os baixadores eu faço a franquia de dados o cara que quer ficar baixando dia e noite a 1024k de download eu dou o telefone do meu concorrente que tem muito link e muito dinheiro ... para mim um usuário consumindo 10MB dia e noite custa para mim manter mais de R$ 1000,00 como eu vou cobrar dele R$ 69,90 ????? ... faço a franquia para assustar. pois nem 1% dos usuários estouram a franquia é psicológico rsrs ...

----------


## Fael

*Eu considero franquia um retrocesso, mais em certos cenários como o @agatangelos citou, é valido...
Tenho clientes CHUPIMS que pelo amor de deus, no dia que eles falarem, não quero mais sua net, eu ficaria feliz...
Mais não faço nenhum tipo de manobra para bloquear ele...*

----------


## Zarttron

Por isso quando falamos em dedicado e residencial existem tais recursos como o burst. Mas se o link é pago um valor alto, não adianta nada vender planos ultra velozes e inserir modelo de franquia, isso é estudo de caso, mas franquia soa sempre como algo limitado que na verdade sempre vai ser de qualquer forma. Eu pensando como cliente e como provedor pagante de link dedicado a 85 reais o mega, prefiro 2 mega sem franquia do que 10 me fud_ndo meio mês sem internet. É so o que eu penso, nada que outros modelos não sejam mais indicado para outros casos.

----------


## Pirigoso

> *Eu só queria saber se está "técnica" é mesmo o BURST para eu poder ir la falar com ele ,pra eu poder ter pelo menos uma idéia do que estou falando.*
> Essa de eu receber 5Mb o dia inteiro é OBVIO, PORQUE NÃO CONTRATEI SERVIÇO DEDICADO. 
> Mas se o cara quer vender 5Mb pelo menos tenha capacidade para isso, senão tem faz velocidades mais baixas, se põe no meu lugar, você gostaria de contratar os 5Mb la , paga certinho, mais receber isso por 1 min. depois diminuir a velocidade?, pensa que os clientes são otários para aceitar isso, acho que você ficaria indignado também.
> 
> AH E O CARA NEM PRA DESLIGAR ISSO DE MADRUGADA OU ALGUMA HORA QUE NÃO SEJA PICO, SE FOSSE SÓ HORÁRIO DE PICO ISSO, TRANQUILO, MAS NÃO, É O DIA TODO ISSO AÍ, MUITA CARA DE PAU.


assina 5mb dedicado com ele e vai ter sempre ali disponivel a hora que vc quiser

ele esta te atendendo dentro da lei, se esta insatisfeito procure uma oferta melhor

----------


## Zarttron

Isso que eu me refiro Pirigoso, sobre dedicado, mas mil vezes um burstizinho do que franquia.

----------


## marcioelias

Eu não uso franquia na rede, mais considero a hipótese sim. A intenção não eh retroceder (pelo menos a minha), é fazer um estudo, dentro das viabilidades legais, técnicas e financeiras, para ter uma noção de banda que um usuário pode consumir por mês de acordo com o plano assinado. Como disse, essa franquia tem que permitir ele usar a internet dentro das limitações de banda larga, dentro da viabilidade financeira frente ao preço de custo x preço de venda, e dentro ainda da realidade de conteúdos trafegados hoje na internet.

A alguns anos com 1Mbps de banda não se trafegava tantos dados quanto hoje, por que o conteúdo não demandava tanto tráfego. É preciso entender que hoje existem jogos online, streaming de video, etc.

Agora absurdo eu acho é a VIVO vender 12G por 49,90 (*preço promocional por 90 dias, após será cobrado o valor de 69,90). P*#&[email protected]& com um 3G ou 4G que com bom sinal sei lá o cara pode ter uns 7Mbps de taxa (me corrijam se estiver errado), em quanto tempo o usuário vai consumir esses 12G. Falando por mim, 3 dias fracos rsrs.

Enfin, não acho que isso seja uma postura correta levando em conta o conteúdo disponível hoje na internet, mais não acho justo também usuário que compra banda larga e cobra dedicado, ou pior ainda, que se não funciona como dedicado serve como propaganda negativa gratuita para a empresa.

Existem clientes que dão lucro (a grande esmagadora maioria) e alguns que dão prejuízos (alguns poucos) estes não são interessantes para o negócio.

----------


## agatangelos

no meu caso eu o cliente de 10MB dou 80GB de franquia, da para baixar 80 filmes de 1GB, isso não esta bom??? da para um cliente comum navegar muito bem sem nem se preocupar com franquia de dados, depois que estoura a franquia baixa para 1MB onde ele navega com qualidade e assiste seus videos sem agarrar até virar o mês, a uns 3 meses atras instalei um cliente que estourou a franquia no terceiro dia e ligou para reclamar, expliquei a ele NOVAMENTE como funciona a franquia, pois isso tem que ser deixado bem claro na contratação e ele ficou puto, usou o restante do mês com 1MB de velocidade, no fim do mês ele ligou novamente para reclamar, fui olhar o consumo dele estava em 370GB de download, o cara fez isso com 1MB imagina se eu desse os 10MB o mês inteiro? este cara ia me custar R$ 1200,00 para manter ele o mês inteiro ... no segundo mês a mesma coisa, no terceiro mês ele parou de pagar, no quarto mê eu quase liguei para ele para agradecer rsrsrsr ... vai la para meu concorrente que não tem franquia, mais deixa ele toda semana sem internet por algumas horas, meu link tem 3 meses que não cai ...

----------


## 1929

@*mauricio* se ele faz burst está fazendo muito mal configurado.

----------


## Zarttron

Ser provedor na verdade ninguem falou que era facil, concordo que os clientes ruins devem ser eliminados, e uma coisa tem que ficar clara na hora da venda para não ter aborrecimentos futuros sobre diferenças de planos residenciais e dedicados. No caso do modelo de franquia realmente é lucrativo, coisa que as grandes adotam sem dó nem piedade, mas ao meu ver um burst bem feito como é o caso de muitos aqui resolveria o problema e renderia algumas assinaturas pelo fato de não ter limites.

----------


## Zarttron

> @*mauricio* se ele faz burst está fazendo muito mal configurado.


 De acordo.

----------


## marcioelias

Na verdade, tanto o Burst, quanto a franquia vai irritar os heavy users, por que a partir do momento que o alucinado ver o torrent dele indo ao topo, caindo, voltando, etc, com certeza vai acionar o suporte alegando instabilidade, assim como quando a franquia esgotar, vai acionar também o suporte dizendo que isso não está certo e que nunca foi informado sobre este detalhe.

Pelos meus estudos, com 10M de banda pretendo fornecer pelo menos 160G de franquia, visto que muitos usam NetFlix, Youtube, jogos online (Play, XBox, etc), e por ai vai.

Olha que ainda não acho muito 160G, tenho um usuário que tem um plano de 5M em um Nano, e em pouco mais de 2 dias ele conseguiu baixar 94G de conteúdo, sendo que o máximo em 48 horas seria 108G. Ai não dá pra querer, o gráfico dele é mais reto que meu dedicado rsrs.

----------


## 1929

Pode ser @*marcioelias* , estamos vivendo em tempos turbulentos com relação ao serviço.
O que acho engraçado é que se paga uma nota preta por ligações telefônicas que usam praticamente a mesma estrutura de uma internet móvel. E daí as operadoras fazem tudo que é plano mirabolante que o consumidor acaba nem entendendo como funcionam os planos e ninguém reclama.
Mas quando chega na questão internet daí se enchem de razão.
Querem ficar com o ponteiro colado lá em cima. Mas não querem assumir o custo de uma conexão dedicada.
Por sua vez, a Anatel que trouxe para si a questão da qualidade da internet também começa a "viajar" com estas metas que a meu ver são inatingíveis em ambientes compartilhados. Não estou criticando o usuário que quer ter toda a velocidade, mas sim que ele não é informado de como atingir isso. As publicidades das operadoras são muito confusas e a maioria dos usuários nem sabe o que é uma franquia. 
Vi uma pessoa reclamar da internet móvel da Vivo. Disse ela que normalmente no início do mês é boa e depois fica uma M.... Perguntei sobre a franquia e a pessoa me perguntou o que era isso... Daí voce já viu né. Não sabia que ao atingir os ridículos 200MB de tráfego a velocidade caia para 128kbps.
Quando expliquei isso, ela me disse, "mas como, minha internet é de 200mega." A pessoa achava que tinha 200mega de velocidade... pobre coitado...
A verdade é que a publicidade maciça das operadoras ofusca qual explicação mais técnica que um provedor queira dar aos seus clientes. Você explica para ele ao contratar, mas a publicidade na TV engana a mente do consumidor. E a tragédia não demora.

Tá muito bagunçado em todos os níveis, clientes, operadoras, Anatel, Procom etc etc.
E como sempre baseado no Código de Defesa do Consumidor, o ônus da prova cabe ao fornecedor do serviço. Daí vai lá e explica, explica e nem o Procom aceita, pois é muito mais fácil 'politicamente' contentar o consumidor e não em praticar uma justiça.

O único caminho que resta aos provedores é ter bons links, estáveis com capacidade acima do que se espera. Felizmente os preços de link tem caído na maioria das regiões. E os provedores que se estruturam melhor e se puderem chegar a um PTT daí pode mudar o rumo das coisas.
E mesmo que tenha link sobrando, como o ambiente é compartilhado nem sempre o usuário vai estar 100% no limite do plano. Será que um dia o pessoal vai entender isso?
Aqueles usuários que ficam baixando só conteúdos imensos, eu nem sei como eles conseguem assistir a tudo. Como citado antes um cara que baixa dezenas de Giga por dia não assiste tudo. E ainda se repete dia após dia. 
O que ele faz com este conteúdo? Pirataria de vídeo? Ou está compartilhando a conexão? Muito estranho isso. é melhor que ele se vá.

Para o usuário normal o burst pode ser de ajuda. Mas não dá para fazer um ponto de corte do burst lá em baixo. Precisa ser realístico, pois ao fazer o download como no caso do autor do tópico fica evidente o fracasso...

----------


## alexrock

Bom, já é obrigatório entregar no mínimo 80% da velocidade contratada. Caso não esteja em conformidade, você deve entrar em contato com eles.

http://tecnologia.uol.com.br/noticia...contratado.htm

----------


## crnet

> Veio um técnico da Vivo, e me mostrou entrar no pesquisar "cmd" ai no prompt tu coloca: ping www.uol.com.br /t vai mostrar o valor do ping, que fica na faixa de uns 30ms, mas no site www.minhaconexao.com.br mostra em torno de 160ms ai eu penso que estes sites de medições de velocidade é tudo treta, te mandam algo que não é real, já o ping (ou, latência) tem que ser baixo, mas mesmo assim a minha velocidade é baixa, e tem outra na central da telefônica (Vivo) eles tem como manipular canais lá, ou seja, eles te falam uma coisa e na real a tua demanda é inferior, ai se fica 50 segundos para abrir um site, algo de errado. Eu, pedi para a Anatel um equipamento de monotiramento desde o ano passado, não chegou, não vem e penso que a Anatel tem a desejar, por que desde 2006 brigo com as operadoras, e dá tudo em pizza, em 2006 tinha o modem da Tim, aqui o sinal era péssimo pagava o serviço, e na paulista o sinal é perfeito, paguei o plano findar o contrato, e cai fora desta jibóia, agora fui na Embraer em Gavião Peixoto, e precisa passar um msm, ou torpedo para meu filho, nada, e liguei pelo nada, agora a Vivo e a Claro sinal perfeito, dentro do prédio da Embraer, por que a Tim é tão boa, que todos a querem e não tem um sinal efetivo, vive caindo a ligação, tem horas que o som dá socos, e fica oscilando, eu penso que fazem nos de patetas neste planeta, uns que pagam caro, recebem tudo, enfim pagar R$ 600,00 paus por mes, eu pago os planos que não funcionam, meu filho tem um Tim plano básico, num Apple 4 funciona perfeito, e que que preciso do celular para o trabalho tenho o controle Liberty e meu celular trava, não liga, não recebo ligações, e é um Apple 4S, acho que vou ter que ir em outro planeta buscar um celular mais possante, será que este Apple é problema, caro pacas na loja R$ 1.500,00 do meu filho on line R$ 999,00 se paga caro e não tem linha, ai uso da Vivo e da Claro, que são muito melhores, não tem estas frescurites dos diabos, o operadoras fazem como querem, e tenho créditos, que coloco fora da franquia, e a franquia zerada já tem mes, é um absurdo este pais do faz de conta.


Aqui eu vendo roteadores para os clientes, modelo TPLink 740n, todos eles vão com o firmware do SIMETBOX, com ele eu tenho relatorio de consumo, velocidade, latência, Jitter, Velocidade UDP e TCP, etc..
Abaixo um relatorio que posso baixar, ai se o cliente for ao PROCON ou para outro lugar, eu tenho isto para provar
Em anexo, um cliente de 2 Mb de Down e 1 Mb de UP.

----------


## crnet

Tem mais isto que nao vem no PDF, mais eu consigo ver online

----------


## marcioelias

> "mas como, minha internet é de 200mega." A pessoa achava que tinha 200mega de velocidade... pobre coitado...


Exatamente isso, vcs já viram o plano vivo internet box, 12G por 49,90, ai os caras pensam, por que eu vou pagar 59,90 por 2M se por 10 reais a menos eu tenho 12G?

Isso é uma jogada de marketing, na minha opinião popularmente conhecida como "engana trouxa".

Franquias de operadoras como Vivo, Tim, etc é um absurdo, a intenção deles claramente não é evitar heavy users, mais sim lucrar até o infinito.

Sobre as metas da Anatel, acho que eles esquecem que para que nós provedores possamos praticar preços e produtos condizente com o que eles pregam, toda a infraestrutura a nível nacional deve ser revista, não tem como conseguir isso com o custo atual de dedicado.

No final das contas, É MUITO COMPLICADO TRABALHAR COM A TAL INTERNET, AGORA, ATENDER CLIENTES DA MESMA É INFINITAMENTE MAIS COMPLICADO.

----------


## marcioelias

> Veio um técnico da Vivo, e me mostrou entrar no pesquisar "cmd" ai no prompt tu coloca: ping www.uol.com.br /t vai mostrar o valor do ping, que fica na faixa de uns 30ms, mas no site www.minhaconexao.com.br mostra em torno de 160ms ai eu penso que estes sites de medições de velocidade é tudo treta, te mandam algo que não é real, já o ping (ou, latência) tem que ser baixo, mas mesmo assim a minha velocidade é baixa, e tem outra na central da telefônica (Vivo) eles tem como manipular canais lá, ou seja, eles te falam uma coisa e na real a tua demanda é inferior, ai se fica 50 segundos para abrir um site, algo de errado. Eu, pedi para a Anatel um equipamento de monotiramento desde o ano passado, não chegou, não vem e penso que a Anatel tem a desejar, por que desde 2006 brigo com as operadoras, e dá tudo em pizza, em 2006 tinha o modem da Tim, aqui o sinal era péssimo pagava o serviço, e na paulista o sinal é perfeito, paguei o plano findar o contrato, e cai fora desta jibóia, agora fui na Embraer em Gavião Peixoto, e precisa passar um msm, ou torpedo para meu filho, nada, e liguei pelo nada, agora a Vivo e a Claro sinal perfeito, dentro do prédio da Embraer, por que a Tim é tão boa, que todos a querem e não tem um sinal efetivo, vive caindo a ligação, tem horas que o som dá socos, e fica oscilando, eu penso que fazem nos de patetas neste planeta, uns que pagam caro, recebem tudo, enfim pagar R$ 600,00 paus por mes, eu pago os planos que não funcionam, meu filho tem um Tim plano básico, num Apple 4 funciona perfeito, e que que preciso do celular para o trabalho tenho o controle Liberty e meu celular trava, não liga, não recebo ligações, e é um Apple 4S, acho que vou ter que ir em outro planeta buscar um celular mais possante, será que este Apple é problema, caro pacas na loja R$ 1.500,00 do meu filho on line R$ 999,00 se paga caro e não tem linha, ai uso da Vivo e da Claro, que são muito melhores, não tem estas frescurites dos diabos, o operadoras fazem como querem, e tenho créditos, que coloco fora da franquia, e a franquia zerada já tem mes, é um absurdo este pais do faz de conta.


Amigo, isso é outra coisa que foge do nosso humilde alcance. Testes de velocidades e latências são muito relativos. Para absorver a real relevância dos resultados apresentados, vc precisa conhecer um pouco conceitualmente uma rede.

O testes de ping, tratam-se nada mais nada menos que o tempo gasto entre o envio de um pacote e o recebimento do retorno do mesmo. Agora, se vc usa o provedor X, deve lembrar que o coitado do provedor X não tem um cabo ligado a cada rede conectada a internet, o que ele tem é um link dedicado (ou deveria pelo menos) com uma ou mais operadoras, e que saindo por esse link para determinados locais, vai passar por N roteadores de N outras operadoras.

Cada uma dessas operadoras é um Sistema Autônomo, ou seja tem autonomia sobre uma pequena parcela da internet, e sendo assim o Provedor X não tem como te garantir que vc terá a velocidade e a latência iguais para o endereço de um site X que fica no brasil, e um Y que fica na China por exemplo.

Outra coisa, o teste para o site do Uol, deve retornar com menor latência por que o mesmo está diretamente conectado ao PTT-SP, que é um ponto comum de troca de tráfego entre AS's, sendo assim o caminho e consequentemente a latência para os participantes destes pontos é menor.

----------


## Zarttron

Realmente complexo o tópico, mas ao meu ver dedicado e residencial fica clara a importância de uma explicação sobre tais diferenças para novos clientes e até para os antigos e como alguns colegas aqui sabem que um burst bem elaborado e bem configurado funciona e muito bem.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

fácil, venda planos com franquias, 1 mb 30 gb , 2 mb 50 gb e assim por diante, se passar disso cai para 40% da velocidade contratada mas sem burst.

----------


## marcioelias

Então acho que a decisão final vai cair para os clientes!

50% aprova franquia, os outros 50% burst, os usuários que se decidam!!!

----------


## agatangelos

> Aqui eu vendo roteadores para os clientes, modelo TPLink 740n, todos eles vão com o firmware do SIMETBOX, com ele eu tenho relatorio de consumo, velocidade, latência, Jitter, Velocidade UDP e TCP, etc..
> Abaixo um relatorio que posso baixar, ai se o cliente for ao PROCON ou para outro lugar, eu tenho isto para provar
> Em anexo, um cliente de 2 Mb de Down e 1 Mb de UP.



Caro colega maravilhoso este recurso, gostaria de fazer o mesmo aqui em meus clientes, mas tenho duas duvidas, como instalar e como recuperar as informações? para isso tenho que ir na casa do cliente?

----------


## crnet

> Caro colega maravilhoso este recurso, gostaria de fazer o mesmo aqui em meus clientes, mas tenho duas duvidas, como instalar e como recuperar as informações? para isso tenho que ir na casa do cliente?


nao, voce faz isso online, na verdade eu nem falo deste recurso ao cliente, ele nem sabe que existe, fica como se fosse um monitoramento meu

----------


## agatangelos

> nao, voce faz isso online, na verdade eu nem falo deste recurso ao cliente, ele nem sabe que existe, fica como se fosse um monitoramento meu


caro colega instalei no meu roteador e configurei realmente é muito legal, fica tudo guardado na memoria e não tem como o cliente reclamar com o relatório na mão, só não consegui pegar o relatorio na rede sem estar conectado ao o roteador como faço para pegar o relatório no roteador do cliente do meu escritório? só uma coisa que não achei legal, no manual diz que não é possível voltar a configuração anterior, se começar a dar algum erro deu ruim rsrsr ... Uma boa tarde ... Rodrigo

----------


## crnet

> caro colega instalei no meu roteador e configurei realmente é muito legal, fica tudo guardado na memoria e não tem como o cliente reclamar com o relatório na mão, só não consegui pegar o relatorio na rede sem estar conectado ao o roteador como faço para pegar o relatório no roteador do cliente do meu escritório?


use este link.
http://simet-publico.ceptro.br/simet...EM_DOIS_PONTOS
Ai so tirar esta parte " *MAC_ADDRESS_SOB_O_ROTEADOR_EM_MINUSCULAS_E_SEM_DOIS_PONTOS* " e colocar o MAC da Interface Wireless, sempre é um numero anterior da Wan,, exemplo:
*A1:FE:FD:10:ED:28*
Voce ira colocar assim:
a1fefd10ed2*7

*Outro exemplo:
*A1:FE:FD:10:ED:2B*

Voce ira colocar assim:
a1fefd10ed2*a
*



> só uma coisa que não achei legal, no manual diz que não é possível voltar a configuração anterior, se começar a dar algum erro deu ruim rsrsr ... Uma boa tarde ... Rodrigo


Tem sim, é so enviar um email para eles passando o MAC e eles retornam ao firmware original.

Eu estou em contato com eles, pedindo umas melhorias, tipo:
* Poder configurar o acesso externo.
* Colocar suporte ao Protocolo SNMP.

----------


## Nielsen

Qual porta de acesso remoto do simetbox, coloquei no meu 740n.
Antes dele tenho um aprouter em gateway antes dele e um nano recebendo a net.

----------

